# BD novice 25 and 28



## TayloredEq (25 February 2009)

Have left all my tests in the lorry!! Please can someone tell me what happens in these two tests...

Thank you


----------



## carthorse (25 February 2009)

Sorry only have the new tests for this year at home, ours are in lorry as well


----------



## TayloredEq (25 February 2009)

oh well, thanks anyway!! Will just have to hope some friendly soul will call them for me tomorrow instead!!


----------



## Stoxx (25 February 2009)

N28 is the old N21, so 20x40m, 3 looped serpentines on both reins in trot, half 15m circles back to the track in canter, counter canter, one medium trot.  Think that is it.

Can't remember 25 off the top of my head, sorry!


----------



## Jane_Lou (25 February 2009)

N25 
AC   Working trot down centre line 


2:  C   Turn left 
   E   Turn left 
   B   Turn right 


3:  A   Circle right 20m 
      Over X transitions to walk (1 horse length) and trot 


4:  KXM   Show some medium strides 
   MC   Working trot 


5:  C   Circle left 20m 
      Over X transitions to walk (1 horse length) and trot 


6:  HK   Show some medium strides 
   KA   Working trot 


7:  A   Medium walk 
   AF   Medium walk 


8:  FXH   Free walk on a long rein 


9:     Just before H progressive transition to medium walk 
   HC   Medium walk 


10:  C   Working trot 
   bet. C&amp;M   Working canter 


11:  B   Circle right 20m and give and retake reins second time over centre line 
   BFA   Working canter 


12:  AEH   Show some medium strides 


13:  bet. H&amp;C   Working canter 
   CM   Working canter 


14:  MX   Working canter 
   X   Change of leg through trot 
   XK   Working canter 
   KAB   Working canter 


15:  B   Circle left 20m and give and retake reins second time over centre line 
   BMCH   Working canter 


16:  HX   Working canter 
   bet. X&amp;F   Working trot and continue to F 


17:  AG   Working trot 
   G   Halt immobility salute 
      Leave arena

Do you want N28 the same way?


----------



## TayloredEq (25 February 2009)

yes please!! you are a life saver - thanks


----------



## Jane_Lou (25 February 2009)

BD Novice Test 28 (2008)   


      All steps score the same 


1:  A   Enter in working trot 
      Proceed down centre line without halting 
   C   Turn right 


2:  CA   Working trot 


3:  A   Serpentine 3 loops each loop going to the side of the arena 
      Finish at C on the right rein 


4:  bet. C&amp;M   Working canter right 
   B   Circle right 20 metres 


5:  BAE   Working canter 


6:     Just before H 
      15 metre half circle right 
      Return to the track between E &amp; K 


7:  K   Transition to working trot 
   KA   Working trot 


8:  A   Serpentine 3 loops each loop going to the side of the arena 
      Finish at C on the left rein 


9:  bet. C&amp;H   Working canter left 
   E   Circle left 20 metres 


10:  EAB   Working canter 


11:     Just before M 
      15 metre half circle left 
      Return to track between B &amp; F 


12:  F   Transition to working trot 
   FK   Working trot 


13:  KXM   Change rein and show some medium trot strides 
   M   Working trot 


14:  C   Transition to medium walk 
   CH   Medium walk 


15:  HXF   Change rein in free walk on a long rein 


16:  FA   Medium walk 
   A   Down centre line 
   AX   Medium walk 
   X   Halt immobility salute 
      Leave the arena in free walk on a long rein where appropriate


----------

